# CHF Support



## Memín's Foster Mom (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi All.

I recently rescued a 10 year old Chihuahua from New Mexico. He was left out in a hot backyard with no shade his entire life, but has quickly adjusted to a life inside and full of love.

Unfortunately, he is heartworm positive and is in Congestive heart failure. He was being treated for the heartworm, however the vet said his heart was too weak after he got very sick about 2 weeks into the treatment and I was told they could not continue to treat the heartworm. He was then put on meds to help the heart failure. A heart med and a diuretic. He is doing pretty well and is still enjoying his life. 

I wanted to see if there were any supplements I can give him to keep him as healthy as possible. Vitamins? I've heard Vitamin e can do wonders for the heart, but I am having a difficult time figuring out the proper dosage and finding out if vitamin e is safe with the meds he is on.

I want to give the little guy the best life I can for the time he has left. He is such a sweet guy (well, with me, his daddy and his Boxer brother Cruz anyway lol)

Anyone have experience with this type of thing? I've never had a Chihuahua before and I've never had a dog with a heart in as bad a shape as his. Any advice would be appreciated :love2:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Vitamin E should be safe and 1 gel cap/day. Ester-C is great. Try to use all natural vitamins. I had an old bottle of vit. E that I started giving my chi and she wasn't doing well with it but read the label and saw there was soy in it. Don't know why there'd be soy in a vit. E. Threw that bottle out and bought a new bottle that didn't have nothing but vit. e in it. Did the vet say it'd be ok to take the little guy on short walks? I would definitely start there to strengthen his heart, just make sure not to over-do it. We love pics here and would love to see pics of your new baby.


----------



## Memín's Foster Mom (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok , I will try that. I did pick up a bottle of Vit E but couldn't find any dosing information.. with him being so small (my other guy is a 65 lb boxer lol) I didn't want to mess around.

He is allowed to go for short walks. Although, the winter here (Toronto, Canada) has been unusually cold and he is not at all interested in being outside these days. He came here from New Mexico so it's a big adjustment! 

We were just supposed to foster the little guy, but we could never let him go. Meeting and trust new people is very stressful for him so we couldn't put him through that with his heart issues...so here we are.

Here are a few pics. Sorry they are so big lol.. I am a new forum girl so still learning


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

First..let me thank you for saving that little fellow..he is beyond adorable ..love seeing him and his brother together....I would check with the pharmacist to see if Vit E is compatible with his 
cardiac meds... Vit E does interact with some of them...


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wow what a gorgeous little fellow he is!  xx


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

what a sad story, but with luckily a happy ending. He looks so sweet. I love the pic in his coat, he looks like an Eskimo. Well done you for making this little guy so loved and happy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If he gets all the heart treatment he is needing, maybe, just maybe he'll get better enough to go thru treatment for the heart worm? What is he taking for the heart failure?


----------



## Memín's Foster Mom (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. He is very very cute. He's my little old man 

He is currently on 2.5mg of Fortekor once a day as well as his diuretic. And he takes heart guard every month just to prevent new heartworms. I wish I could do something more for him but I keep hitting dead ends. I was thinking about a natural heartworm treatment but was told they interact with his heart meds. So sad. I want to give him as much time as possible. He spent 9 years alone in a backyard so I want to give him as much time being loved and having fun as I can.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor little fella. Well, he's a lucky guy now to have someone to love and care for him.


----------

